# Glass cleaner



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

What's everyone's choice of glass cleaner???


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

3M glass cleaner, One can seems to last forever


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Danny B said:


> 3M glass cleaner, One can seems to last forever


I have mine to the wife after buying Autobrite glass polish but ill be getting it back lol


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Danny B said:


> 3M glass cleaner, One can seems to last forever


I ordered 2 cans as part the deal that everyone was going on about. Not even halfway through one can and I've done 5+ cars


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I use ipa buddy diluted you'll find alot of glass cleaner's do have this in thier product and works out to be economical :

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/advan...2945a7550edadb8ce0b9b39370f6979&x=-183&y=-362


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Also use 3m

Done about 7+ cars and still can't tell which is full and empty :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Crystal Green :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

suspal said:


> I use ipa buddy diluted you'll find alot of glass cleaner's do have this in thier product and works out to be economical :
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/advan...2945a7550edadb8ce0b9b39370f6979&x=-183&y=-362


Hi Suspal - do you use the same/usual dilution (3:1 Water:IPA) on glass?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Car-Chem Clarity is superb and extremely under-rated. It came in Waxybox a few months ago and I was stunned at how good it is.

Having used AG Fast Glass and AF Crystal for a few years, Clarity is in a different league and is worth every penny!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Auto finesse crystal


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

AG fast glass, but looking at getting some DJ clearly menthol or Gtechniq G6 perfect glass what does anyone think?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq G6 for all (in and out) glass or PermanonGlass RTU for just exterior glass.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

I like polish, Espuma Vue is based upon a old formulation I understand and it works really well and cost effective.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well ive had the 3m and the Crystal and AG and a few others and next will be Gtech new one found it great and better than any others i have tried on my G1 coated windows


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Diluted IPA for me


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

AF Crystal when I can get it back off the wife


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm loving Autosmart Glass Clear at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

AG glass polish for the win!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

AG glass cleaner for me too, the new formula is good stuff:thumb:


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Diluted IPA is the mutts!!


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

For me I use quick detailer, alchole or a glass cleaner. I find it doesn't matter to much its the way I use them. I apply with a standard micro fibre and go around the whole, after this I go back around and buff with a short fibre microfibre cloth. 

Joe


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Currently use fast glass but once ive ran out il either jump to 3m or autofinesse glass cleaner.


----------



## mil7215 (Jul 1, 2006)

Auto Glym glass polish. Easy to use and wipe off.
Wife uses it on windows as well!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq G6 glass cleaner is really good. It doesn't smear and leaves a nice sheen to the glass. I even use it on the house windows and mirrors 👍


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Orchard autocare glass cleanse is what you need


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Chemical guys signature glass cleaner
Can't seem to get enough of this stuff

Ipa if I'm just being lazy lol


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

good old AG glass polish


----------



## mil7215 (Jul 1, 2006)

Auto Glym window polish


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

White vinegar, just done my house windows and they crystal clear, no smearing or anything


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Im using Clovers Brite at min,great product.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

AF crystal is brilliant.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

DJ Clearly menthol or AF Crystal for me.


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok so I tried out gtecniq g6 today. Applied with a merkin and can't say I'm massively impressed. Only way I can describe it is misty. Will try again as I'm a newbie to these products. Also the spray goes all over your nice clean paintwork. However I kind of perfected that towards the end. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Spray it onto your cloth and then wipe on the glass. 

Can't understand when you say it's misty. It leaves a streak free, sheen to the glass.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

mikeyfraser20 said:


> What's everyone's choice of glass cleaner???


Angelwax Vision, Brilliant stuff :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

3M glass cleaner, AG FG, AG GP.... All good..


----------



## Craig P (May 5, 2011)

I've used AG Fast Glass and currently using Valet Pro Glass Cleaner and there both ok but nothing special IMO. I'm going to try Gtechniq next I think....


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrites Crystal is my first choice and there Hellshine Pain Glass product 2nd


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Spray it onto your cloth and then wipe on the glass.
> 
> Can't understand when you say it's misty. It leaves a streak free, sheen to the glass.


No idea. Only on the windscreen tho. If the rain subsides I will have another go on it. Will also reapply to interior


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I use AG glass polish ( the new style one ) as it has anti-fog in it as well :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Autosmart glass clear seems good to me


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

Invisible Glass - great stuff along with a perfectly clean & grease free microfibre towel!


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Autosmart Glass Glow polish does the job for me.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Been using the New formula AG glass polish and must say its miles better than previous version.
Easy to see which is what i find to be an issue with the clear liquids - you think its clean till the sun hits certain angles.
AG is pretty easy to use and not chalky now so seems good...........................cheers


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

gtechniq G4 or AG glass polish(new formula)


----------

